

Lisp: Good News, Bad News, How to Win Big  - ulvund
http://www.dreamsongs.com/Files/LispGoodNewsBadNews.pdf

======
mooism2
How old is this? It is dated December 2000, but at one point it refers to 1995
as being in the future.

------
unwind
I love how it features benchmark data (Lisp versus C) from 1987. Fresh!

